# Ever been to jail, prison, Juvie, or a psych ward?



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Who here has been locked up? Can be either Jail, prison, juvie or a psych ward. 

I myself have never been locked up. I have done some stupid things as a kid and was lucky I never got caught doing some of the things I have done.

*EDIT* Added psych ward. Thanks Noca.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Ever been to jail or prison?*

no no no and no


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Ever been to jail or prison?*

No to all of the above.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Ever been to jail or prison?*

No to all.

But this place feels like jail.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Ever been to jail or prison?*

ive been locked up in a psych ward, does that count?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Ever been to jail or prison?*

:ditto


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Ever been to jail or prison?*



Noca said:


> ive been locked up in a psych ward, does that count?


hmm i wonder if I can change this poll a little because technically I think that would qualify as being locked up.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yes to psych ward, no to the rest.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Ever been to jail or prison?*



SebFontain said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > ive been locked up in a psych ward, does that count?
> ...


there should be a warning that says the poll will reset itself whenever you edit it


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

No to all.

I guess I'm lucky I've never been caught :b Would potentially be yes to all otherwise.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

6 months to juvie.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No to all.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No, why? Is it fun?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. Yes it is. I liked that one guy who asked me, "What you'd OD on?" who then laughed when I told him. He did a real drug called heroin and was better than me.

Then there was my friend there who locked herself up to deal with her homicidal ideation. She was a peach.

My roomy snored like a freight train.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Ever been to jail or prison?*



nubly said:


> no no no and no


Likewise NO NO NO and NO!

I was too scared to be an out-of-control teen.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No to all. I'm sure, the way things are going, that I will end up in one of those options someday  I've done many things, in the past, that could have gotten me thrown in at least jail. I now try to behave.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

No, not yet.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

SebFontain said:


> Who here has been locked up? Can be either Jail, prison, juvie or a psych ward.
> 
> I myself have never been locked up. I have done some stupid things as a kid and was lucky I never got caught doing some of the things I have done.
> 
> *EDIT* Added psych ward. Thanks Noca.


your welcome


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

psych ward...long story short my school psychologist over reacted, my mom went along with it and I was stuck there for 8 hours doing mostly nothing (with my mom and the psychologist).
that was about 8 years ago, but I can remember it vividly.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Noca said:


> SebFontain said:
> 
> 
> > Who here has been locked up? Can be either Jail, prison, juvie or a psych ward.
> ...


Where?!?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I stayed overnight in a penitentiary on a ghost hunt. Does that count? =)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > SebFontain said:
> ...


?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

30 days in Juvinelle Hall when I had just turned 16. A trumped up assault and battery charge based on a school yard fight. Ridiculous. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but it was MORE than enough for me.

I have done many things in my adult life that could have landed me in jail; I just never got caught.

However, now I don't do ANYTHING that could get me locked up. I live and have lived for quite some time, a very quiet and sedate life.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Penny said:


> I have done many things in my adult life that could have landed me in jail; I just never got caught.


Seriously? I wonder how common that is. I don't do anything bad. I'm real goody-goody.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

just overnight


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > I have done many things in my adult life that could have landed me in jail; I just never got caught.
> ...


Very seriously. I cannot think of a single thing I do in my life (now) that is arrest-worthy. But I have done many things in my adult life that were less than lawful. But that was a long, long time ago now.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No x 4. I'm assuming the intent of the question is that you were a resident. I've visited some of those places for school and/or work before.


----------



## missionhillandy (Jun 5, 2007)

Nope and I don't plan to ever be


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

Was in jail for a little while after being caught with lots of weed, bags and ecstasy pills. Suspicion of distributing, yeah **** off with that bull**** you ****ing pigs, go to hell. 

I really wanted to stab some of those cops, all it did was make me angry.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

I can imagine wanting to stab those cops, Dave. My friend got locked up by the state troopers for possession of some pot and LSD. This was enough to have them get a search warrant for his house. He is facing a felony 3 charge with intent to sell. He's losing his house over the lawyer bills.

I can't stand cops! All they do is bully people. It's a power rush for them. They pushed my friend around, verbally abused him, and destroyed things in his house.

I haven't got caught... yet


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, the "power trip" phenomenon is not unusual at all. I know several people who ended up becoming cops, and that's a terrifying prospect because they were the "bullies" and "bad kids" throughout K-12. I think the profession often attracts "enforcer" mentalities.

There was just recently a MASSIVE corruption scam that was revealed from my hometown's police force. A crapload of officers were selling crack cocaine and other drugs to people around the city.

In any case, while there are wonderful police officers (over-generalizing is obviously inaccurate), I get nervous if I see them, like I'm a suspect at all times one is around. It freaks me out.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

^ Thats why my grandpa retired early from being a LA sherrif.. Times were getting too tough and too many cops where becomming crooked. He put in 25 years and said that was enough...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No to all.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ally said:


> No to all.


Same for me, thankfully.

One night in hospital was bad enough for me, I don't ever want to go to prison.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Been caught stealing...once...when I was...........16. Released to DAD.


----------

